# Being sick



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie has just been sick twice, bringing up his dinner. Its fairly solid, at first we thought it was a poo, but then he did it again. After dinner tonight he seemed a bit sluggish, but we thought he was just tired. Then after a while he went a bit crazy for a bit. Now he's been sick and he is running about again. I'm not sure what caused it, but he has been out in the garden a lot lately. he seems fine otherwise, but it would be good to know why he was sick. Also, seeing as he as brought up his dinner should we feed him again?

TIA


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

He's just been sick again......His tail is still wagging though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is he drinking any water? do you think he could have a blockage? I would think if he did he would be more sluggish..have a feel on his neck to see if you feel anything out of sorts.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just read this:
"Vomiting is different than regurgitation, which is a passive process without strong muscle contractions. Regurgitation can occur minutes to hours after your puppy eats his food, and the expelled material is undigested and may even be tube-shaped like the throat. "

and it describes what it looks like so it doesn't seem to be vomit.

His neck seems fine. He has been drinking water up to this evening, I have tried to give him some now but he doesn't want it.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

He just drank a little water...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

keep an eye on him, something is making the food not get to his tummy..did he wolf down the food really fast? or go running right afterwards? Lady did this when hubby didnt know how much to feed her and he fed her double. probably not the case for you.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

He ate his food about 17:30, and he only just regurgitated. He didn't go running, and we don't think he wolfed it down particularly fast. he has done poo's since dinner as well.

The other thing is, I gave him his worm tablet as well so I don't know if he has brought that up either!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

worming tablets can do funny things to him. if it were me I would just keep an eye on him..he drank a little so that is good...you can offer him dinner later if you feel like it..or just wait till the morning. but keep an eye on him. if he becomes lethargic or in any pain I would give the vets a visit...my vet is always good to call for advice too. the worming table is probably it tho. did you give it to him with food? lady's is to be fed with a full meal


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

just make sure that he is drinking water. and if it happens again, I would be off to the vet to make sure there is no blockage.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just remember little Nacho who had swallowed the golf ball...
the post is here.
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4879&highlight=nacho+golf+ball


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We gave gisgo his worming tablet last week and it made him really sick. He was sick about 5 times until he was empty - then he slept for a couple of hours & woke up back to normal. We gave him just a scrambled egg for tea & some kibble for supper. We will be looking for a different worming tablet next time !!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure if it happened last time, then this could be the same problem.
Lady has a once a month worming tablet.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We are giving him Drontal. He had it last month with no problem. We put it in with his food. I suspect he has eaten something in the garden. We are constantly taking snails out of his mouth. I have felt his tummy and I cant feel anything amiss. I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

He has quietened down now. He's lying in his bed dozing, but he is still a bit restless. I'm going to watch him for a couple of hours. If he has eaten something that he hasn't brought up, is it likely to pass through?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We used drontal also. We used it last time and Gisgo was also sick, so I am not using it again. Gisgo has also been sick when he hate a feather - he was sick a couple of times until he brought up the end of the feather....we thought it was probably irritating him. Other things which have made him sick are eating too much grass, too many sticky bids from trees, too much chicken poo and some bits of chewed stick. He does have fun in the garden....but we have to watch him all the time for eating things!!! I'd be more inclined to blame the Drontal. I researched last week and found that if they do have some worms, then the Drontal can make them sick....but we never saw any evidence of that with Gisgo. It was probably about 3 1/2 hours after his table that he started being sick. See how he is when he wakes up. We have generally found that Gisgo eventually brings up the offending item.....but usually after only a couple of "attempts".


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. No evidence of worms here either. Funny how it didn't affect him before (if it is that), although he was on Pedigree Chum tinned food and now he's on Barking Heads. I'm just worried about overdosing him. Do you think it will be alright to leave it for a few days then give him another dose of Drontal, or should I leave it until next month? (I will try Drontal again. If it has the same affect then at least I will now its that, even if it does mean making him sick again  )


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We feed barking heads also.

Gisgo only gets Drontal every 6 months, as we use advocate on him every month.

We checked his poo carefully for worms - the general advice I found on the internet is we must dose him again after around a week if we found any, but otherwise it was probably okay not to give him another does this time. He did have the tablet in him for a few hours and (acvording to what I read on the internet) this should have been long enough to have an effect on any worms. 

So I would suggest if you are doing it every month, then leave it and try again next month and see what happens.

I did also read that dogs can have a reaction with Drontal the first time and then be fine thereafter - which is why I tried it again with Gisgo....but I will be changing for next time.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. Ollie had it at least twice before this time. I will leave it until next month then. You just made me think, I applied Advocate last week. Should I not use Drontal at the same time? Have I made a mistake?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we use Advocate every month and drontal only every 6 months. Advocate covers everything except one of the worms (can't remember which one now) and so that is why we have to give the Drontal. The vet said it is perfectly fine to just do the drontal every 6 months as long as we are doing the advocate monthly, She also said that she would reconsider this with us once Gisgo is 2. On the month when he is due both advocate and drontal, I schedule them with at least a week between each one.....since there are some common ingredients between them. But, I don't think you will have done anything wrong by doing one last week and one today. The only thing I would question is whether you need drontal every month if you do advocate every month....my vet certainly said not, and I have read similar advice elsewhere too.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. Will have a think about what dosage we give him. A friend has said that even though on the Drontal packet you can give it with or without food that it should be given without food because it can upset their stomach.

He seems totally OK now! Will keep an eye on him for a while still though.


----------

